
Google+ had a chance to compete with Facebook - DanielRibeiro
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2011/11/google_had_a_chance_to_compete_with_facebook_not_anymore_.html?tid=sm_tw_button_chunky
======
Leynos
The central premise, that Google+ suffered for lack of brand pages seems
flawed to me. I suspect that like me, people use Google+ to read posts by
other people, not to be advertised to. Google+ has users making interesting
posts in abundance. As an example, see how many Google+ posts have been shared
on HN versus Facebook posts.

What Google+ has given me is what I wanted all along - asymetrical following
without the limitations of Twitter and without the need for someone to create
a brand page before following them becomes acceptible.

------
ricefield
A bit of a premature judgment wouldn't you say..? Sensationalist media at its
best.

------
ddw
I think I'm going to start collecting these "Google+ is dead!" articles. It'll
be fun to look back at them someday.

------
papaver
how do these useless articles make it to the front page of hn..... sigh...

~~~
tintin
Because you commented and now it is an active entry.

But you are right. It is a useless article. I think a lot of companies will
like the professional look of Google+ over Facebook. Companies will also like
that there page is connected to search, maps, products and so on.

------
meatmanek
This turns into a redirect loop on the iPad as it tries to send you to the
touch version, then the article, then the touch version, then the article...

~~~
ryandvm
The iPad is dead!

------
venturebros
Google+ needs to add their nearby feature to the web version. They need a
stand out feature and that is it.

